# thread #2 Sanding Mandrels



## woodintyuuu (Dec 10, 2015)

The mandrels that i use on a daily basis:

1 inch medium foam
2 inch medium foam
3 inch medium foam
5 inch medium density foam (the white foam)

2 inch soft foam
3 inch soft foam'
5 inch soft foam

5 inch hard foam

these mandels are all configured into two types of paper attaching methods:
there are velcro hook and look
there are PSA sensitve faces
I also took a picture of a conversion face that changes the mandrel from hook and loop to psa or the other way around this is a very handy item

Okay some pictures

medium foam in size range assortment









Conversion pad 





the soft foam mandrels





the mandrels with appropriate paper













cupla ways this hook and loop paper comes there is mirka,klingspor rolls,sia 





Okay that was a good introduction to the mandrels and some paper. In thread #3 we will start the discussion of how these mandrels serve us in different situations. After that we will go into the pros and cons of different papers and then go into other mandrels and specialty items for sanding . I hope you guys think this is a valuable use of my and your time . If not plz tell me and i wont go on - thanks cl

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Like this cliff? I picked these up for 1.99 a piece yesterday


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Like this cliff? I picked these up for 1.99 a piece yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those? on line? I have a lifetime supply of psa pads I got from @Tony in a trade, I need some psa pads....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Where did you get those? on line? I have a lifetime supply of psa pads I got from @Tony in a trade, I need some psa pads....


Big lots or something like that. One of those stores that gets stuff from stores that flooded or storm damage or going out of business. 1.99 each. You never know what they will have l. They had about 50999999)26152748493 packs and square sanding pads

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

Are the screw in pads worth while? It's a mandrel that has a hole for the pad that has a plastic threaded nub on it. There is no foam on it.....if you want I can get a picture of it...


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Big lots or something like that. One of those stores that gets stuff from stores that flooded or storm damage or going out of business. 1.99 each. You never know what they will have l. They had about 50999999)26152748493 packs and square sanding pads





Tclem said:


> Like this cliff? I picked these up for 1.99 a piece yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are a good start -when i show how they are used in future thread you will see more

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Are the screw in pads worth while? It's a mandrel that has a hole for the pad that has a plastic threaded nub on it. There is no foam on it.....if you want I can get a picture of it...


They are good for certain things and i will discuss them in thread - other mandels and sanding stuff yes post a pict when we get there cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2015)

@woodintyuuu Cliff yes by all means continue. This is some great info! Thank you for doing this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Cliff you are kicking booty - we all need this info. You didn't discover this by falling off of a log thanks for sharing this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cliff you are kicking booty - we all need this info. You didn't discover this by falling off of a log thanks for sharing this.


That may be debateable

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Big lots or something like that. One of those stores that gets stuff from stores that flooded or storm damage or going out of business. 1.99 each. You never know what they will have l. They had about 50999999)26152748493 packs and square sanding pads


Glad to rear you cleaned them out so you could share them with all your buddies on WB!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Glad to rear you cleaned them out so you could share them with all your buddies on WB!


Actually I need to go back today and see how many they have left


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2016)

Did I miss #3 or are we still waiting patiently?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Did I miss #3 or are we still waiting patiently?


wuz getting started thinking about it again -want to use video and need help thats the hold up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cliff, if you have access to a smartphone, you may be able to upload a video direct to your youtube, if you have one. Then you can upload it to the forum.
I use a droid phone if you have one of those ,I can help. If you have an iphone, maybe someone else can help?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cliff, if you have access to a smartphone, you may be able to upload a video direct to your youtube, if you have one. Then you can upload it to the forum.
> I use a droid phone if you have one of those ,I can help. If you have an iphone, maybe someone else can help?


i did that the last time - i just got newer phone that i am learning- and i need my daughter to do the video and upload it for me , i am a computer idiot really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

This is extremely helpful info. Did I miss #1? Where to buy things is always a good thing to know, so I hope you will share that info, as well. And please don't assume we know everything - I sure don't. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> i did that the last time - i just got newer phone that i am learning- and i need my daughter to do the video and upload it for me , i am a computer idiot really



Oh sweet. Good for you. Android or iphone?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 7, 2016)

note samsung


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ah...nice. Good phone.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a question about the velcro, are they strips or one big sheet? And if it's one big sheet, whee do you get them?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a question about the velcro, are they strips or one big sheet? And if it's one big sheet, whee do you get them?


both , there are several grades of velcro (duh) but the commercial grade is the one for us as hobby grade melts too quickly with a small amount of heat. The commercial variety holds up substantially better for sure. a cursory search on google would yeild many sources - i use bruce at the sanding glove . www.thesandingglove.com Bruce is a little socially challenged lol but has great products

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 7, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> This is extremely helpful info. Did I miss #1? Where to buy things is always a good thing to know, so I hope you will share that info, as well. And please don't assume we know everything - I sure don't. Chuck


i will put together a vendor list, no worries cl


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2016)

I love it when someone adds links like you did Cliff. Thanks


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 8, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> both , there are several grades of velcro (duh) but the commercial grade is the one for us as hobby grade melts too quickly with a small amount of heat. The commercial variety holds up substantially better for sure. a cursory search on google would yeild many sources - i use bruce at the sanding glove . www.thesandingglove.com Bruce is a little socially challenged lol but has great products


Great information and I went and took a look at the sanding glove and it looks like I found my supplier of CA glue along with sanding supplies.
Thanks Cliff!


----------

